# BlackWater extract



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Has anybody used blackwater extract?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yes if you can find it in canada then get it, it helps make your piranha feel more at home.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have used it. It lasted about 2 days for me!! Not worth it. Get a bale of peatmoss from your hardware/convenient store. It does the exact same thing! It cost $10 a bale and that will last you a year or more!! Put it in a pantyhoe and stick it in your filters. I changed mine out every month. It will decrease your PH slightly but not much in my experience.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Ya it's alright. It's not too hard to find in Canada, its everywhere.

But I use peat and it's alright, makes the water look a little dirty and slightly darker. I only like it when it looks really dark though.
Looks amazing.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You'll gain much better results by adding peat to your filters.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Heres an article on it and a link at the bottom about blackwater extract. The link also gives you a break.

http://joshday.com/blackwatertank.htm


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

yea i use it for my p's.. they're more active when i use it too


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> yea i use it for my p's.. they're more active when i use it too


 i just got some today and i like the look of it in my tank and also i have noticed my fish are out swimming more
how exactly do you use it in your filters just buy regular peat moss then put it in like a filter bag do i need to rinse it first


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

scotth42 said:


> yea i use it for my p's.. they're more active when i use it too


 i just got some today and i like the look of it in my tank and also i have noticed my fish are out swimming more
how exactly do you use it in your filters just buy regular peat moss then put it in like a filter bag do i need to rinse it first
[/quote]

I just put mine in a pantyhoe, rinse it a little, and throw it in the tank. Yeah regular or spaghum will do. Just make sure it is 100% peat moss with no additives. I have never had any problems!


----------

